# Duo temp pro; Backflush



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I've had my Duo Temp Pro for four or five months now, after any number of machines over the past thirty or so years, and I like it, a lot. But, I've tried back flushing, sometimes twice in a row, and I've still needed to remove the shower screen to get it properly clean. So I was wondering if anyone has actually had any real success with backflushing the duo temp pro?

I'll also ask if anyone is able to use the storage tray to store their bits and bobs in, because, although I empty the drip tray after every use, my storage tray is always damp and usually has at least some water in it?


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

I had my machine for just 3 months and backflushed it once so far. Cannot say what was the effect as I haven't had any issues prior that. Maybe next time I will clean the shower screen as well.

Re the storage space - I have all my bits there and I don't care if they are wet all/most of the time as they cannot corrode .

I don't see how they can stay dry after the machine purges itself.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I've not used a Duo Temp pro, however, I've recently cleaned a Barista Express owned by one of my kids and believe it's similar.

The blanking disk had a hole in the centre of it which seemed to be designed to limit the extent of the backflush, it backflushed once effective until the cleaning tablet started to breakdown and then the water seemed to mainly flow ou out through the portafilter.

A possible solution may be to seal the hole in the blanking disk (assuming it's the same), it may be that it's designed this way as the machine isn't designed to be rigorously backflushed although that seems unusual, maybe one of the more knowledgeable forum members might know the answer to this?

My Sage DB has a simikar type if blanking disk as BE but there isn't a hole in the middle and it works very well.

I'm interested to hear if yours is similar to the BE and how you get on resolving the issue.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

My blanking disk has the hole in it and I believe that is because the DTP dosent have a three way valve? so the backflushed liquid can't do a complete flush. Now I only really use the cleaning tablets to remove any oly residue, but I actually rely on removing the shower screen and giving everything a good wash to keep everything clean and fresh.


----------

